# Salvinia natans



## huyvu (Feb 2, 2009)

My Salvinia natans keeps turning brown and is very slow growing. I have the plants in a 6 by 6 pond area with one 26w daylight bulb and one 15w daylight bulb for a 20 g high tank. Does anyone know what the problem is?


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

I have some in a small betta tank that's not fairing so well either. It's spreading very quickly under the low light (as in no light except for a few minutes a day when the sun is in the right position). I think there isn't enough water circulation and the leaves develop holes from rot. How good is your filtration? You may be lacking enough nutrients in the tank for the plant to thrive.


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

I dont know about the light requirements on the natans that much. But for the minima I use T12 lights with a 6500k bulb and a regular 10g type water filter that hangs over the edge. This stuff grows like crazy this way. Being a fern I guess using less light would work but if its no broken dont fix it, atleast in my case.
J


----------

